# what kind of paint to use?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to get some flat stone and need to put name on them. It will be outside. I used to make pet stones f/cement where our 4-legged children are buried but want something easier. I bought a stepping stone, used permanent marker...they need to go in the trash. This is my new idea just not sure what type of paint to use.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

paint on a stone.....I'd think that any enamel would work...

OH! What about the glass/ceramic paints? Rock is non porous,..more like ceramics than wood, so the paints that are made for ceramics should work. They usually require heat setting to be dishwasher safe...using an oven set at 350F? If the stone is too big, using a hot hair dryer works, or a heat gun (just be careful about blowing up the rock if it's from a river bed)

The other option would be enamels or acrylics, and then cover it with an outdoor polyurethane.

Cement stones .... cement takes stain really well...dilute acrylic paint. That might work for you, although it bleeds. I'd think a heavier acrylic (normal paint) and then cover with a clear coat for sealing cement (available at any of the stores like Home Depot, etc.)


----------



## Surfing_Bunny (Jun 22, 2010)

Liquitex acrylic paint works great.


----------



## Colcordmama (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd be careful putting a stone in a 350 degree oven. If it's the wrong kind of rock, it could shatter. :shocked:


----------

